# All that's worst about Ebay



## macfixer01 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi All,
I saw this scam auction on Ebay today and have to comment on it because this kind of thing really burns my ass! The seller shows us a "Representative" photo of the types of processors that are included. He has a $25 starting price for one pound of whatever crap he thinks he can get away with sending us.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320155961030

Of course his "Representative" photo displays mainly a bunch of Pentium Pro's and some other type of processors lavishly slathered in gold. We see another row of mid-grade ceramic processors, and around the periphery a bunch of less valuable fiber detritus that looks like Pentium 2's or 3's maybe.

All we know is that the auction apparently includes 36 items. Hmmm... Now how many of those (if any) do you think will be Pentium Pro's or the other flashy gold chips, and how many will be the cheap fiber Pentiums? I wonder!

This reminds me of a scrap gold lot I bought recently on Ebay that showed a Pentium Pro in the photo which mysteriously wasn't present in the box? Over half a pound of the advertised weigh of scrap seemed to be missing too? I wrote to the seller and it seems that Pentium Pro had somehow fallen on the floor and didn't make it into the box. Can you imagine? I'm sure he would have mentioned it but just hadn't found it yet. Yeah, right. He made good on the missing processor and the weight discrepancy, so I guess I can't complain too much. Caveat emptor!

macfixer01


----------



## Noxx (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes, some people are now making scam auctions with scam gold lots...
That's bad... This always make me think that: Where there are good deals, there are scammers too ! Beware lol.


----------



## macfixer01 (Nov 17, 2007)

Here's another Ebay scam I really dislike. I'm sure he knows too because he claims his "friend that's been mining gold for many years now" tested the metal. Then he skirts actually calling it solid gold by saying "Both samples dissolved fully in quick silver with no residue which I was told is a good thing".

All his "friend" proved is that the metal is not iron! Almost every other metal will dissolve in mercury, forming amalgams. I emailed and informed him to look it up for himself. So if he continues to mis-state the facts, then he's a deliberate scammer.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140179417184

This guy is almost as bad as the one from Canada selling 5 gram batches of "solid 22K gold" he supposedly peeled off circuit boards. You know it's got to be just gold plated copper foil.

macfixer01


----------



## aflacglobal (Nov 17, 2007)

Another man with a passion. 
People wonder why i can't stand some of these scammers.
Kitty got a directive.


----------



## daveerf (Nov 21, 2007)

Biggest scam I saw on eBay was a lot of scrap Square D Motor Starter Silver contacts weighing a few ounces that went for over $3000.00 because the seller called them solid GOLD contacts. The amazing thing to me was the pictures showed the obvious silver color but apparently at least two people thought it was gold or it never would have went that outrageously high. A fool and their money soon part? Calling these people fools would be an insult to fools everywhere lmao

I noticed a couple weeks later the seller was "no longer a registered user"

By the way, I have some silver, um, I mean gold, yeah, that's it , gold electrical contacts from motor starters........amazing discount....yours only for half the price of gold hahahaha


----------



## aflacglobal (Nov 21, 2007)

Will you split the shipping ? :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## daveerf (Nov 24, 2007)

LOL Aflac, sure


----------

